# How to Make Polar Express FAKE Snow



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Okay, I just spent several hours searching Youtube for a way to make SMOOTH (windswept) snow on my Polar Express cars. 

I couldn't find a single thing on the subject. I used SNOW-TEX which looks like an early morning snow storm (before the train moves) that had about a 1000 pigeons walk all over it.

I'm looking for that windswept look for my 0 gauge set. 

Any ideas?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Not familiar with the Snow-Tex product. If it's something you sprinkle on, I often find it takes 2-3 applications to get a smooth look. 

You might try shaping the contours with acrylic gloss gel mixed with white paint. If you wanted some texture, sprinkle a very fine powder like talc or baking powder, or Woodland Scenics snow, on top of the gel.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

CTValleyRR said:


> Not familiar with the Snow-Tex product. If it's something you sprinkle on, I often find it takes 2-3 applications to get a smooth look.
> 
> You might try shaping the contours with acrylic gloss gel mixed with white paint. If you wanted some texture, sprinkle a very fine powder like talc or baking powder, or Woodland Scenics snow, on top of the gel.


Thanks, I'll look into this.

Now that you mention painting materials I'm wondering about gesso. I used lot of this back when I dig oil paintings. I still have an unopened tub somewhere.

I finally did something I almost never do and read the instructions on the jar of Snow-Tex. It can be diluted which would make it more creamy. 

I know some scale Polar Express trains come with snow on them. That is, molded and painted.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DJTrains said:


> Thanks, I'll look into this.
> 
> Now that you mention painting materials I'm wondering about gesso. I used lot of this back when I dig oil paintings. I still have an unopened tub somewhere.
> 
> ...


Gesso would definitely work. It's just more expensive than the gloss gel, and I find the gel more versatile. That is, it has more uses.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe this will help?

Woodland scenic's snow modeling video.

I've just ordered all four products in the video, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So, I do like WS products, but you have to be careful. If you believe their marketing hype, only their products work.

The soft snow product is very good; as good as anything else out there.

The other three, well, they're just expensive versions of stuff you can get more cheaply elsewhere.

The realistic water product is fine, but Mod Podge or acrylic gloss medium are much cheaper and just as effective.

Flex paste? Gloss gel.

Not that you will go wrong using a WS product, but there are other and cheaper options.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I used gesso over Snow-Tex because I didn't want to risk ruining my HOBO setup by stripping off the Snow-Tex.

I like it much better than just Snow-Tex which looks more like Cottage Cheese when dry. But applying gesso on the bare plastic should be even better.

UPDATE: When gesso dries it cracks. It may be the fault of my old gesso. Maybe a thicker better brand would work? I stripped it off and will try something else.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DJTrains said:


> I used gesso over Snow-Tex because I didn't want to risk ruining my HOBO setup by stripping off the Snow-Tex.
> 
> I like it much better than just Snow-Tex which looks more like Cottage Cheese when dry. But applying gesso on the bare plastic should be even better.
> 
> UPDATE: When gesso dries it cracks. It may be the fault of my old gesso. Maybe a thicker better brand would work? I stripped it off and will try something else.


Hmmm. Never heard of that happening. Maybe try several thin layers instead of one thick one.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Thin, Super smooth, light snow*



DJTrains said:


> Okay, I just spent several hours searching Youtube for a way to make SMOOTH (windswept) snow on my Polar Express cars.
> 
> I couldn't find a single thing on the subject. I used SNOW-TEX which looks like an early morning snow storm (before the train moves) that had about a 1000 pigeons walk all over it.
> 
> ...


DJTrains;

I have had good success with Tamiya paint's "Flat Base".
It brushes on, or thinned with alcohol it can be airbrushed on. The stuff goes on clear, but quickly dries to a dead flat very white color. It's good for simulating frost on windows, or a light smooth coat of snow.

Good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

traction fan said:


> DJTrains;
> 
> I have had good success with Tamiya paint's "Flat Base".
> It brushes on, or thinned with alcohol it can be airbrushed on. The stuff goes on clear, but quickly dries to a dead flat very white color. It's good for simulating frost on windows, or a light smooth coat of snow.
> ...


Thanks, I'll need to try this.

I just tried Durham's "Rock Hard" putty spread thin in layers and then painted flat white once fully dried. That worked very well. I had to give it a few coats of paint to fill some tiny cracks and air bubbles but it turned out looking good. Much better than that cottage cheese look I was getting with other methods. Now these cars look like windswept snow. It only took me 4 tries! :goofball:

Now I just have to figure out how to make my vintage 1950's Lionel (2037 engine) more quiet. It has a slight gear noise plus you know how those steel tracks are when mounted on plywood. :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

traction fan said:


> DJTrains;
> 
> I have had good success with Tamiya paint's "Flat Base".
> It brushes on, or thinned with alcohol it can be airbrushed on. The stuff goes on clear, but quickly dries to a dead flat very white color. It's good for simulating frost on windows, or a light smooth coat of snow.
> ...


Thanks, I'll need to try this.

I just tried Durham's "Rock Hard" putty spread thin in layers and then painting it flat white once fully dried. That worked very well. I had to give it a few coats of paint to fill some tiny cracks and air bubbles but it turned out looking good. Much better than that cottage cheese look I was getting with other methods. Now these cars look like windswept snow. It only took me 4 tries! :goofball:

Now I just have to figure out how to make my vintage 1950's Lionel (2037 engine) more quiet. It has a slight gear noise plus you know how those steel tracks are when mounted on plywood. :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's the difference between SNOW-TEX and DURHAM'S PUTTY painted white. I like the windswept look better myself (DURHAM'S).


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree that the putty looks more realistic. Good job!

Mark


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> I agree that the putty looks more realistic. Good job!
> 
> Mark


I'm just discovering Durham's for model railroad. I've used it for years to repair the house. Properly mixed it's very strong and doesn't shrink.

The trick for snow is learning the exact water/to putty mix and the proper application (that I'm still working on).

But a word of caution, I wouldn't put this stuff on any train car that you might want to return to original condition by removing the snow. Once hard Durham's is pretty much permanent.


----------

